# t25 and t28 fitting question



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..if i buy all the ss lines off of turbotommy's kit (which was made for a garrett ball bearing t28, oil and water cooled), will the same fittings ( oil in and out, and water in and out) fit for both the turbos? im getting a t25 off a bluebird...
thanks
tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am making an educaed guess that they are the same. Worst case you can buy adapter's to make his lines work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea your right...whew...im tryin to find an oil pan thats already tapped with a fitting in it...i dont wanna do mine  haha 
tommy


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea your right...whew...im tryin to find an oil pan thats already tapped with a fitting in it...i dont wanna do mine  haha
> tommy


It's easy. All you need is a drill, and since you have to take it off anyway (if you got another pan) might as well do it. Plus you will save mad $$$ the fitting is about $3 and the seals are like $5. www.anplumbing.com


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea but isnt it ALOT safer to weld in the fitting? i mean, how many people actually have leaks with tapped in fittings? i had to tap my intake for when i had nitrous, and i messed it all up...haha...maybe ill have someone else do it this time...haha


oh, and chimmike, i know your BEGGING to add the lil comment "If you cant tap an oil pan, dont bother trying to out in your own turbo kit'' HAHAH..i have realized this, but damn...tappings hard...haha...peace
tommy


----------

